# SiS 7012 Sound und Lautstärkeregelung

## kairo

Moin,

habe hier seltsames Problem mit dem Onboard(ECS K7S5A)-Sound

Drauf ist der SiS 7012 Soundchip

```

Bus  0, device   2, function  7:

    Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7012 PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 160).

```

Also Sound läuft, mit ALSA-Modul (snd-intel8x0) und dem Treiber aus'm Kernel (i810_audio).

Nur wenn ich Laustärke regeln möchte geht das nur über den Master-Regler.

Bsp.: 

In XMMS ist als Mixer Device "PCM" eingestellt. Wenn ich den Lautstärkeregler bewege tut sich nix. Der PCM-Regler in KMix bewegt sich auch mit.

Mit "Master" lässt sich die Lautstärke regeln.

Im MPlayer lässt sich die Lautstärke überhaupt nicht ändern, man muss immer einen externen Mixer bemühen.

Alsa habe ich nach der Gentoo-Anleitung installiert.

```

bash-2.05b$ cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-

rc,v 1.1 2002/12/21 06:31:52 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

snd-mixer-oss          13848   0  (autoclean)

floppy                 51036   0  (autoclean)

serial                 46852   0  (autoclean)

snd-intel8x0           19876   0

snd-pcm                62912   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              15656   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         37696   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-page-alloc          4972   0  [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3760   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            14528   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4368   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    30980   1  [snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3940   1  [snd]

printer                 7712   0

scanner                10488   0  (unused)

vfat                   10636   3  (autoclean)

fat                    33016   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

usb-uhci               24236   0  (unused)

usbcore                71232   1  [printer scanner usb-uhci]

sis900                 14412   1

nvidia               1542272  10

```

MfG und so

----------

## Carlo

Ist bei mir (ohne ALSA) genauso. Der Sound-Chip ist eh das Letzte, daher empfehle ich Dir nach einer Soundkarte die den Namen verdient Ausschau zu halten, wenn Du darauf Wert legst.

Carlo

----------

## rohrfix

Ich habe das gleiche Board (ECS K7S5A) und hatte am Anfang auch Probleme mit sound/xmms. 

Das Ganze lief bei mir erst, nachdem ich noch zusätzlich das snd-pcm-oss Modul per Hand nachgeladen habe und das Output-Plugin von xmms auf OSS gesetzt habe.

Seitdem funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.

----------

## kairo

@Carlo: welche wäre das ?

@rohrfix: Das Modul habe ich geladen funzt trotzdem nicht. hast du in den XMMS-Einstellungen zufällig "Lautstärke regelt Master, nicht PCM" aktiviert ?

Mplayer geht auch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Carlo

@kairo: Ich bin kein Soudkarten-Spezialist. Daher mag ich keine Empfehlung geben. Der Chip der auf dem K7S5A verbaut ist, ist aber nur ein billigster AC97 Codec, der nur in 48 kHz rechnet. D.h. das übliche in 44.1 kHz vorliegende Signal muß entsprechend "aufbereitet" werden, was a) (zumindest teilweise) im Treiber passiert (CPU-Belastung) und b) das Signal vermanscht. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Jede Billig-Soundkarte ist besser, als der SiS7012.

Carlo

----------

## MasterOfMagic

creative karten sollen nicht schlecht sein vor allem werden die auch sehr gut unterstützt. ich denke da an die soundblaster live oder die soundblaster audigy

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## kairo

gut, jetzt habe ich einen original-treiber aufgetrieben von der hp von ECS

nur das problem ist, wenn ich das modul bastele:

aus der readme:

```

5>   Generate sis7012 driver module

...

7>   Copy sis7012.o to module directory

   "cp sis7012.o /lib/modules/x.x.x/kernel/drivers/sound

8>   Modify the file "/etc/modules.conf". Add two lines into it :

   alias sound-slot-0 sis7012

9>   Reboot your computer and configurate sis7012.

```

und versuche das modul zu laden bekomme ich folgendes:

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe sis7012

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o: The module you are trying to load (/lib/mod

ules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o) is compiled with a gcc

version 2 compiler, while the kernel you are running is compiled with

a gcc version 3 compiler. This is known to not work.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel

/drivers/sound/sis7012.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o: insmod sis7012 failed

```

ok dachte ich, direkt in den objekt-code gegangen gcc2 in gcc3 geändert:

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe sis7012

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o: kernel-module version mismatch

        /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o was compiled for kernel version 2.4.7-10enterprise

        while this kernel is version 2.4.20-gentoo-r5.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel                            /drivers/sound/sis7012.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/sis7012.o: insmod sis7012 failed

```

wie kann ich ein modul auf meiner maschine für meinen kernel kompilieren ?

----------

